# go for bulldozer or current amd line-up?



## doomgiver (May 22, 2011)

should i wait for bulldozer price drops for 3-4 months or just go for a bulldozer supported mobo with a current amd cpu?


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> should i wait for bulldozer price drops for 3-4 months or just go for a bulldozer supported mobo with a current amd cpu?



The least u can do now is wait till June 6th when Bulldozer launches...the picture(and ur decision)and will become clearer then....


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2011)

OMGOMGOMG!!!! i hope the prices are as good as the current ones


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> OMGOMGOMG!!!! i hope the prices are as good as the current ones



I hope u saw the tentative prices that I posted in the bulldozer thread *here*


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2011)

but i dont know how they compare to the present generation of cpu's


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> The least u can do now is wait till June 6th when Bulldozer launches...the picture(and ur decision)and will become clearer then....



June 6th is the celebration day


----------



## baccilus (May 22, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> should i wait for bulldozer price drops for 3-4 months or just go for a bulldozer supported mobo with a current amd cpu?



Please post your current system specifications and intended usage.... In any case, you must wait for 6th June.


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2011)

naah, i just want to know if early adopting is better or just stick with the best you can get right now.

also, i think amd will reduce prices of its older cpu's, no?


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2011)

^^ yep, Phenom II's price will be reduced by 20%.

BTW, It's better to wait for Bulldozer and I think they have some serious performance boost under the hood


----------



## macho84 (Jun 20, 2011)

Its crossed when is the launch of the new amd cpu. Where is it available.


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Jun 20, 2011)

i saw somebody saying it is postponed to september


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ it's the truth. God amd keeps screwing themselves up, and they seem to love doing it all the time.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 21, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^ it's the truth. God amd keeps screwing themselves up, and they seem to love doing it all the time.



 I hope they do it purposely


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2011)

when it's business everything has a purpose and due to AMD's delays intel has delayed the release of their several cpus 

Core i3-2120K
Intel Prepares Overclocking Friendly Core i3-2120K CPU - Softpedia

-Core i5-2310 - 4 Cores (4 threads) @ 2.9 GHz | 6MB L3 cache | 95W TDP | $177
- Core i5-2405S - 4 Cores (4 threads) @ 2.5 GHz | 6MB L3 cache | 65W TDP | $205
- Core i3-2105 - 2 Cores (4 threads) @ 3.1 GHz | 3MB L3 cache | 65W TDP | $134
- Pentium G850 - 2 Cores (2 threads) @ 2.9 GHz | 3MB L3 cache | 65W | $86
- Pentium G840 - 2 Cores (2 threads) @ 2.8 GHz | 3MB L3 cache | 65W | $75
- Pentium G620 - 2 Cores (2 threads) @ 2.6 GHz | 3MB L3 cache | 65W | $64
- Pentium G620T - 2 Cores (2 threads) @ 2.2 GHz | 3MB L3 cache | 35W | $70
InsideHW - Sandy Bridge line-up gets more CPU models

Intel has taken a wait and see approach to the AMD's upcoming Bulldozer cpu line up and is readying their cpu arsenal to compete with every Bulldozer models possible


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 21, 2011)

:tut: :tut: too many SKUs, and all they mention in the ads is Intel 2nd Generation Core processors!

All people get the el-cheapo non-turbo processors for the highest price.


----------

